# Elevating a a Garden Railroad



## jbertino51 (Sep 20, 2017)

I am planning a Garden Railroad and I am looking to elevate the entire railroad so I don't have to bend as much. I am therefore looking for ideas on how I might accomplish this. I already have considered using land scape bricks or blocks and filling in the area with soil and then work form there. Are their any other suggestions on how I might elevate the railroad. Just so you know the railroad will not be that big around 5' by 20'-25'. Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've seen pictures of outdoor garden layouts elevated on wooden trestles. I’ve also seen a few in person. Looks pretty cool. I’ve built a few O gauge trestles. It’s not difficult. Make a good jig and the bents are easy to make.


----------



## jbertino51 (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I did a quick search on YouTube and found these two. I'm sure there's many more.


----------



## jbertino51 (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you very much for doing hat.


----------

